
Medtronic boasts ventilator with 1 million lines of code - abnercoimbre
https://twitter.com/Medtronic/status/1245777861774118913
======
twomoretime
Maybe they used javascript.

Seriously though maybe someone's counting LOC in packages or something? 1
million lines for a ventilator?

~~~
abnercoimbre
I'm concerned that Medtronics is somehow finding this a metric to be proud of.
For critical equipment, you strive to minimize code size while preserving
functionality.

------
java-man
how many lines of tests?

